# Nick G's (Michigan) Lawn Journal



## Ngilbe36 (Jul 23, 2020)

Hi All,
I am starting this journal halfway through the year and right in the midst of some reno work.
Here is the specs.
My property is about 0.9 acres
About 23,500 sq/ft are lawn.
When I moved in in the late fall of 2018, the yard was not very well kept. There was a strip of poison ivy and brush that was about 178 feet long and 11 feet wide, that is now gone along with a few trees that were overhanging the garage. I do not have in ground irrigation and my property is 115x335 so running hoses is a ton of fun haha.
Slowly but surely it is being turned around.

When calculating my lawn square footage, I broke my lawn into 9 main sections while making my map.
Location	Square Footage
Front Left 2145
Front Right 1200
Behind Garage 1650
Front Left Strip 240
Left Side Strip 364
Behind Shed 2461
Middle Lot 2040
Back Lot 10370
Tree Cvr Section 3050
Total 23520

The project for this fall is to completely reno on the "Behind Garage" 1,650 sq/ft. section and overseed "Front Left", "Front Right", and "Middle Lot" 5,385 sq/ft. 
I am using GCI Cool Blue 85/15 Seed

Here is the plan/status

July 21 - First round of Glyc on "Behind Garage"
July 28 - Second Round of Glyc on "Behind Garage"
Aug 3 - Tilled half of "Behind Garage"
Aug 4 - Till half of "Behind Garage"
Aug 5 - Level "Behind Garage"
Aug 6 - Level "Behind Garage"
Aug 7 - Buy Compost/Top Soil
Aug 8 - Spread Top Soil and Level "Behind Garage", "Front Left", "Front Right"
Aug 9 - HOC 2.0, Seed down, Roll, Tenacity. "Front Left", "Front Right"
The reason I am overseeding this section so early is so I can focus irrigation to this area of the yard for 2 weeks before seeding the other sections
Aug 15 - Glyc "Behind Garage"
Aug 22 - HOC 2.0, Seed down, Roll, Tenacity "Middle Lot"
Aug 23 - Roll, rake, Seed down, Roll, Scott's Starter Fert, Peat Moss "Behind Garage"
Sept 1 - 1 lb/1000 Urea on unseeded yard and 2 lb/1000 Barricade on unseeded yard 
Sept 15 - 1 lb/1000 Urea on unseeded yard
Oct 1 - 1 lb/1000 Urea on unseeded yard
Oct 15 - 1 lb/1000 Urea on unseeded yard
DONE

Any recommendations?


----------



## Ngilbe36 (Jul 23, 2020)

Over the weekend...
I ended up topdressing the newly level "Behind garage" section with a yard of compost and am now waiting a week to fallow it. 
I also topdressed both front lawn sections with another yard of compost, laid down 15lb of seed and 3 gallons of tenacity in solution. Im watering 3x daily right now at 20 minutes, Its a little under 1/4 of water per cycle. 
In my glass container test run I saw germination of the TTTF in 3 days and still no signs of life from the KBB after 4 days.


----------



## Ngilbe36 (Jul 23, 2020)




----------



## Ngilbe36 (Jul 23, 2020)

Had light germination 4 days after seed down and fairly heavy germination this morning (day 5)
It's looking good!


----------



## Matthew_73 (Jul 9, 2019)

I have this same seed. I am liking what I have seen so far Day 8 of Germination.


----------



## Ngilbe36 (Jul 23, 2020)

Matthew_73 said:


> I have this same seed. I am liking what I have seen so far Day 8 of Germination.


Yeah I am really happy with it as well. I had to mow at 8 DAG on the front lawn. Assuming Ill need to do the same in the back. 
Hard to tell when and if the KBG is coming in still though.


----------



## Matthew_73 (Jul 9, 2019)

I won't mow for a week or two. Depends. I got a Scott's classic reel mower. So I'm more easy on the young turf.


----------



## Ngilbe36 (Jul 23, 2020)

2 DAG / 6 DAS

3 DAG / 7 DAS


----------



## Ngilbe36 (Jul 23, 2020)

Matthew_73 said:


> I won't mow for a week or two. Depends. I got a Scott's classic reel mower. So I'm more easy on the young turf.


I got a small 18inch 5 blade manual reel for it

Here was the front after the first mow


----------



## Matthew_73 (Jul 9, 2019)

You must have cooler temps. Looks good. Can't wait to see the full filled in pic


----------



## Ngilbe36 (Jul 23, 2020)

5 DAG


----------



## Ngilbe36 (Jul 23, 2020)

I put down my weekly 0.5lb of nitrogen in the backyard (not reno) yesterday and was happily given plenty of rain last night and today. First day in 20 days I've been able to turn the sprinklers off. Not looking forward to my August / September / October water bill from the renovations


----------



## Ngilbe36 (Jul 23, 2020)

DAG 6


----------



## Ngilbe36 (Jul 23, 2020)

Digging through my photos...this is what that area looked like this time last year...what a difference. We replaced the mountain of vines and old chain link fence with a veggie garden.


----------



## Ngilbe36 (Jul 23, 2020)

DAG 7


----------



## Zcape35 (Sep 17, 2019)

Looks great, that is some fast germination!


----------



## Ngilbe36 (Jul 23, 2020)

Zcape35 said:


> Looks great, that is some fast germination!


Thanks! Yeah I am quite please with the growth and color already. Most already have 2 blades and some have 3.
This area was mainly a trial for the rest of my backyard next year. Hopefully 12,000 sq/ft goes as smooth as this 1,600.


----------



## Ngilbe36 (Jul 23, 2020)

So I am already planning my 2021 reno of my backyard (~15k) 
Here is the seed mix I am planning.
Thoughts?


----------



## Ngilbe36 (Jul 23, 2020)

Better late then never. Here was one of the last pics from last year


----------

